# 9 year old bully



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 2, 2012)

Some kids just need to be put to sleep.  and that daycare lady can barely talk let alon take care of children.  we should sick Azza on that little Black Boy.


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2012)

that little black boy is the SHIT!


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2012)

shit like this pisses me off too much, if it was my kid I would be upset at the people running the daycare, more than the boy.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 2, 2012)

Honeslty if that was my little girl I have know idea how I would act but it would not be pretty.  All I know is there are alot of people responsible for that and all would pay.  Parents, People running the daycare, and that kid.


----------



## charley (Aug 2, 2012)

GHETTO DAYCARE....the title say's it all....You get what you pay for, & you're getting what you didn't pay for.....


----------



## rage racing (Aug 2, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Honeslty if that was my little girl I have know idea how I would act but it would not be pretty.  All I know is there are alot of people responsible for that and all would pay.  Parents, People running the daycare, and that kid.



I know exactly how I would react.....there would be nigger splattered all over that day care. Fucking animals....


----------



## DOBE (Aug 2, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I know exactly how I would react.....there would be nigger splattered all over that day care. Fucking animals....



Thank you for the thoughtful insight! Sometimes ya just gotta call a spade a spade.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 2, 2012)

that's what happens when you put monkeys in with children


----------



## S_walker (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a 9 yr old son that trains MMA, I'd love to watch my son wreck that lil son of a bitch's shit lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> that little black boy is the SHIT!



do the world a favor, and ban yourself.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2012)

that boy needs to go to a psychiatric facility not home. probably needs to be there a good damned while too.


----------



## Watson (Aug 2, 2012)

can anyone in that interview speak english? a kid that age taking pleasure hurting smaller weak children has some serious issues.....


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 2, 2012)

Pretty sure they make kiddie cuffs, lil Tyrone should prolly get used to the feeling by 12


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 2, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Honeslty if that was my little girl I have know idea how I would act but it would not be pretty.  All I know is there are alot of people responsible for that and all would pay.  Parents, People running the daycare, and that kid.



I would wreck that little bastard and the people that are supposed to be in there with the kids.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 3, 2012)

Socrates said:


> can anyone in that interview speak english? a kid that age taking pleasure hurting smaller weak children has some serious issues.....



Not according to the childer care lady. "I mean he fight kids, but big kids not little kids and he he take medicine erryday he a normal child"


----------



## Coop817 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lock that kid up with Azza... a good raping will fix that spooner


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 3, 2012)

charley said:


> GHETTO DAYCARE....the title say's it all....You get what you pay for, & you're getting what you didn't pay for.....



I am suprised they even have cameras up in that place!!!


----------



## DOBE (Aug 3, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> I would wreck that little bastard and the people that are supposed to be in there with the kids.



I didn't see any people in the video, just niggers.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 3, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Some kids just need to be put to sleep.  and that daycare lady can barely talk let alon take care of children.  we should sick Azza on that little Black Boy.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 3, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


>



post #100 of you stating you hate black people. Sound like a broken record, probably gf went black and never came back


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 3, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> post #100 of you stating you hate black people. Sound like a broken record, probably gf went black and never came back




This is AG right?  ssshhhhh


----------



## secdrl (Aug 3, 2012)

Fucking animals. Even his aunt didn't remark about the "victims" it was all about how he was on medicine and needed help. Fuck that. Just like the late Bernie Mac used to say, if kids are old enough to speak, they're old enough to get hit in the throat. Dumb Nigger.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Fucking animals. Even his aunt didn't remark about the "victims" it was all about how he was on medicine and needed help. Fuck that. Just like the late Bernie Mac used to say, if kids are old enough to speak, they're old enough to get hit in the throat. Dumb Nigger.




Couldn't have said it better my man....they are awful. They are pollution around here in Philly...flooding jails


----------



## secdrl (Aug 3, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> Couldn't have said it better my man....they are awful. They are pollution around here in Philly...flooding jails



Bro, I'm right outside the Baltimore/D.C. Beltway. I know exactly what you're going through...


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, just wow. That's a totally fucked up situation.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> that little black boy is the SHIT!



Looks and smells like it too


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 4, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> post #100 of you stating you hate black people. Sound like a broken record, probably gf went black and never came back


once you go black the white man dont want you back


----------



## Watson (Aug 4, 2012)

evolution = he smacked my kid around, he got his neck snapped, no more problem....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> Couldn't have said it better my man....they are awful. They are pollution around here in Philly...flooding jails



When I hit the US years back, I didn't get much hospitality from the black man. The Mexicans and PRs were a different story - good times!


----------



## rage racing (Aug 4, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> post #100 of you stating you hate black people. Sound like a broken record, probably gf went black and never came back


Once you go black......you end up a single mom. GICH


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 4, 2012)

dam, that is one disturbing video, the aunts comment leaves me void of intelligent things to say... they should charge the parents of that little boy, cause them to take parenting classes as a result of deferred sentence.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> Couldn't have said it better my man....they are awful. They are pollution around here in Philly...*flooding jails*



How many people are in jail over drug charges, though?

Wish they'd legalize all drugs and see what happens. Trust me, I'm not shooting heroin simply because it's legal. More money should be spent on rehabilitation and education than interdiction and incarceration.

Unsolicited two cents.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 4, 2012)

I notice he's hitting the girls, wonder who he got lessons in Pimpology from? People just don't understand how impressionable kids are or they just don't give a damn and it just continues on and on.  I had white trash neighbors like this, they had a little boy about 12 when I was 15 and their father was a wife beating meth dealer gangster wanna be.  His daughters seemed intelligent and like normal human beings, but the boy was fucked up in the head.  One day I got sick of him hitting his sister while we were playing football so I beaned him in the head with the ball, he jumped up and pulled the filet knife he wore on his belt on me.  I grabbed his wrist, put him in an arm lock took the knife and tossed it deep into the woods and proceeded to pound his ear with a flurry of right hooks as he was falling to the ground.  I told him he'd get worse if I ever even heard his sisters tell me he hit them again.  From that day he feared me... this is the same family we called CPS and the father shot at our house one night while me and my dad were on the porch.  Fucking niggers of every color out there!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 4, 2012)

I would beat the fuck out of the aunt. That's fucking rediculous to be making bullshit excuses for such violent behavior.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

whatever, no children were harmed in the video.. just other chimps.


once you go black, you end up a single mom on welfare


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2012)

maniclion said:


> I notice he's hitting the girls, wonder who he got lessons in Pimpology from? People just don't understand how impressionable kids are or they just don't give a damn and it just continues on and on.  I had white trash neighbors like this, they had a little boy about 12 when I was 15 and their father was a wife beating meth dealer gangster wanna be.  His daughters seemed intelligent and like normal human beings, but the boy was fucked up in the head.  One day I got sick of him hitting his sister while we were playing football so I beaned him in the head with the ball, he jumped up and pulled the filet knife he wore on his belt on me.  I grabbed his wrist, put him in an arm lock took the knife and tossed it deep into the woods and proceeded to pound his ear with a flurry of right hooks as he was falling to the ground.  I told him he'd get worse if I ever even heard his sisters tell me he hit them again.  From that day he feared me... this is the same family we called CPS and the father shot at our house one night while me and my dad were on the porch.  Fucking niggers of every color out there!



Werd. Niggers of EVERY colour


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 5, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> whatever, no children were harmed in the video.. just other chimps.
> 
> 
> once you go black, you end up a single mom on welfare


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

Top 10 Evil Children

and this charming bunch.

Most Evil Children in History - YouTube

overwhelmingly white. 

There should be an anything goes in real life where men open their ignorant mouths and show they are not worth dating unless you want to fuck some animal that isn't even evolved enough to have compassion for an innocent little baby girl abused at her daycare.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

You might display enough sense to recognize that even though this is "anything goes" you are insulting many of our members with your racism and making Prince look like he runs a shit hole for bigots.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Top 10 Evil Children
> 
> and this charming bunch.
> 
> ...



lol crazy fuckers on that list


demon children


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> You might display enough sense to recognize that even though this is "anything goes" you are insulting many of our members with your racism and making Prince look like he runs a shit hole for bigots.



be real tho.. yeah there was a handful of super evil children that happened to be white, a fraction of a percentage.. but i'd be willing to bet that at least 90% of these shit skins are purse-stealing, white-woman-raping, murdering, armed-robbery-committing, reparation demanding niggers just as they appear to be.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

can't even imagine thinking of anything like that when i was little. riding bikes and climbing trees must be good for the soul.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> be real tho.. yeah there was a handful of super evil children that happened to be white, a fraction of a percentage.. but i'd be willing to bet that at least 90% of these shit skins are purse-stealing, white-woman-raping, murdering, armed-robbery-committing, reparation demanding niggers just as they appear to be.



a persons words can reveal his shit skin very quickly. i see yours.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a persons words can reveal his shit skin very quickly. i see yours.




lol i just know what im talking about.. maybe my words reveal how i think, but money says you're the one who clutches your purse and crosses the street when you see one of them coming your way


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

you'd be wrong.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you'd be wrong.




then u will learn the hard way haha, and u will think just like i do.

only a matter of time


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

i live in Bangor Maine there aren't many blacks here really. the people you need to watch out for are ignorant little entitled punks whose parents were too busy working or doing drugs/drinking to parent them. and that's how it was in other places i have lived where there were a lot of blacks. black mothers have some balls generally and will fuck you up if you act like a little shit. it's white women who are too pussy to parent their kids most of the time. not sure i believe in fucking a kid up for acting bad but it's usually white kids you see acting like total cunts with no fear of repercussions. the only time i was ever bothered by any minority person was when i lived in vegas and some mexican asshole was being really sexually ignorant. it was a group of mexican guys that put him in his place and made sure i got home safe. the only person i was ever actually attacked by was white. judge by the deed. are you one of these people that think all pit bulls are evil too? or MOST of them will rip your face off?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

and of all the friends we had in vegas black and white it was a fucking white couple we caught in our house with all our shit piled up by the door. scum is not about color it's about character.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

"In order for evil to flourish, all that is required is for good men to do nothing." Edward Burke


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and of all the friends we had in vegas black and white it was a fucking white couple we caught in our house with all our shit piled up by the door. *scum is not about color it's about character.*



Its so refreshing to see some people making sense in AG.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

more people need to have the balls to speak up against the blatant and disgusting bigotry here.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

come to my neck of the woods sometime and u will see what i mean


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

where is your neck of the woods?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> where is your neck of the woods?




CA, we got compton, LA, inglewood, hayward, oakland, vallejo, etc etc.. 

get out of your safe white neighboorhood and ull see why everyone hates black people


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

most people hate what they are afraid of, it's human nature. it's smart to recognize where there is true danger but i'm pretty sure a tiny little baby girl doesn't deserve anyone's hatred.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 5, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> CA, we got compton, LA, inglewood, hayward, oakland, vallejo, etc etc..
> 
> get out of your safe white neighboorhood and ull see why everyone hates black people



Dude you live in a place were gang life is glorified, kids aspire to be gangsters and are completely fucked up due to their environment. Maybe YOU should travel around the world and notice that this is a LA issue for the most part (not only with blacks but also latinos). Hate vs blacks is almost none existant in various parts of the west hemisphere for the exception of USA, this alone should tell you a lot, its not the color of the skin.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Dude you live in a place were gang life is glorified, kids aspire to be gangsters and are completely fucked up due to their environment. Maybe YOU should travel around the world and notice that this is a LA issue for the most part (not only with blacks but also latinos). Hate vs *blacks is almost none existant in various parts of the west hemisphere for the exception of USA*, this alone should tell you a lot, its not the color of the skin.



LOL.. how many parts of the western hemisphere do black people reside besides the US?  are they in canada? mexico?... anywhere in south america? fucking shit.. yeah they don't hate black people cause there aren't any black people to hate..


sure "gang life" is glorified in my state, but do you know how many white guys i know who try to be gangsters? absolutely none.. they are all in college, working towards their degrees so they can pay for tyrese and jeromes' welfare checks, and the wifi for their prisons.

if im ignorant for saying that niggers are like rabid animals, then i guess the crime statistics that say that they are BY FAR the most violent "race" (and have been for many years) are ignorant too.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 5, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> LOL.. how many parts of the western hemisphere do black people reside besides the US?  are they in canada? mexico?... anywhere in south america? fucking shit.. yeah they don't hate black people cause there aren't any black people to hate..
> 
> 
> sure "gang life" is glorified in my state, but do you know how many white guys i know who try to be gangsters? absolutely none.. they are all in college, working towards their degrees so they can pay for tyrese and jeromes' welfare checks, and the wifi for their prisons.
> ...



You sure do talk out of your ass, Brazil tops the list with %49 of their habitants been black or mulatos.

Black population becomes the majority in Brazil — MercoPress

       Then follows the united states, then Colombia. Just because the US media does not show you black faces on tv from brazil, does not mean their are a minority there.
I have a very good idea of were you hate comes from, I have lived in the ghettos of miami for 14 years and have witness madness first hand. I have also recently had the privilege of traveling  6-7 countries in the west hemisphere, and blacks outside of the united states talk very differently , behave differently for the most part and are treated as equal (there might be some discrimination here and there but not as much as the blacks within the united states).  Its very easy to hate than rather find the root of the problem.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2012)

Quite the p'ownage going down in this mfker!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

the first blacks i spent much time with were from amsterdam and aruba. they had not seem racism like we have here. they got off the plane and took a taxi to a bank to exchange currency. while waiting outside the bank for a cab to bring them to our place two patrol cars stopped and questioned them. this was in new hampshire.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

on ye olde plantation one igranent massa and a few hired guns kept many slaves in line. i think if blacks were "the most violent race" this would not have went so well for the lazy assed plantation elite.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You sure do talk out of your ass, Brazil tops the list with %49 of their habitants been black or mulatos.
> 
> Black population becomes the majority in Brazil — MercoPress
> 
> ...




perhaps i should have clarified that i only view african americans as niggers.. why? look at the statistics. anyhoo... 

ive met some africans from kenya, nicest people ive ever known.. but they were from kenya, they were not americans..

buuuuuuuuut then again, africans are the ones with the genocide these days, and the child soldiers, and the mass rapes.. do i even need to defend my position? they are just naturally violent creatures, and the sooner everyone stops denying it, the sooner we can work towards a solution


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2012)

the more you talk the lower your IQ gets.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 5, 2012)

SD, do you live in Brandon Mississippi? Lol.

I'm from LA and if one of my "nigga's" knew you were posting bigotry, they would shoot you if they saw you


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the more you talk the lower your IQ gets.



u just have nothing else to say.. it's painfully obvious that im right, i dont see why people have to continue ignoring it, they arent helping anyone


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> SD, do you live in Brandon Mississippi? Lol.
> 
> I'm from LA and if one of my "nigga's" knew you were posting bigotry, *they would shoot you if they saw you *



i would expect no less, they would be proving my point


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> u just have nothing else to say.. it's painfully obvious that im right, i dont see why people have to continue ignoring it, they arent helping anyone



I would say thats your opinion at best.

You can't talk me into bigotry nor pursued me to be a racist. I agree with a fraction of what you're selling SD, and as I watch on CNN (right now)..kids taught to hate race because they feel hate through their veins without having an outlet to get help, make this whole debate on your side-- ignorant IMO...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> SD, do you live in Brandon Mississippi? Lol.
> 
> I'm from LA and if one of my "nigga's" knew you were posting bigotry, they would shoot you if they saw you


this statement proves the point


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> CA, we got compton, LA, inglewood, hayward, oakland, vallejo, etc etc..
> 
> get out of your safe white neighboorhood and ull see why everyone hates black people


this is all true, you would be killed just for being white in those areas. I do alot of work in Oakland and Haywierd and I lived near inglewood, its no joke. Always keep your eye out for trouble.

Food for thought, the most expensive property in the south bay used to be a ghetto, some kkk burned down the projects and killed a man, for that they made a park out of the property and named it after the man, Bruce's beach. Now its all white there. used to be a time when Whites would roll into these nieghborhoods and beat up random blacks and mexicans. The gangs initially started as protection from police brutallity, CRIPS, community resistance in progress. Bloods and crips were sub divisions of the black panther party. Crack is blamed for the war and rivalry between crips and bloods. The mexican gangs formed for protection from the crips and bloods now they are the largest gang in the country.

If we would legalize drugs the war over territory would end. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I would say thats your opinion at best.
> 
> You can't talk me into bigotry nor pursued me to be a racist. I agree with a fraction of what you're selling SD, and as I watch on CNN (right now)..kids taught to hate race because they feel hate through their veins without having an outlet to get help, make this whole debate on your side-- ignorant IMO...



as crazy as this may sound, im not a racist.. i would never kill a man because of how much melanin he has in his skin.

however, there are TONS of blacks (as heckler said) who would kill me just for being white. im just stating a painfully obvious fact.. that they are a more violent and less intelligent breed.



the fact remains, that while the white man was going through the industrial revolution in europe, shaka zulu was chucking spears at antelope with his tribe of savages in africa. 

i rest my case


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ that's your opinion and I fully disagree. Bigotry is a problem and all this is racism and bigotry at it's finest. 

So your saying in Brandon Mississippi when that white pride FOOL ran over that black guy for no reason is fine? A innocent black that was minding his own business gets beat then ran over is fine? because that's exactly what you're saying, yet you say you're not a racist nor a bigot.. Please SD.. You're a smart kid, but smart kids do and say stupid things out of hate, but hey, we can agree to disagree


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^^ that's your opinion and I fully disagree. Bigotry is a problem and all this is racism and bigotry at it's finest.
> 
> *So your saying in Brandon Mississippi when that white pride FOOL ran over that black guy for no reason is fine? A innocent black that was minding his own business gets beat then ran over is fine? because that's exactly what you're saying*, yet you say you're not a racist nor a bigot.. Please SD.. You're a smart kid, but smart kids do and say stupid things out of hate, but hey, we can agree to disagree




please quote where i said anything remotely resembling that


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

^ read up to the original OP.

You might not say you're a racist or bigot, but maybe it's the way you structure your perception on blacks.

I lived in South Central when I ran on USC's scout team and I agree about random acts of violence, but that's every race-and if I'm not mistaken- the last 3 mass murders were committed by 3 (white) people and one that was a neuroscience (educated) kid! 

I'm done. I'll have LW continue the debate. I like you SD but what your pushing is ignorance IMO..


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> whatever, no children were harmed in the video.. just other chimps.



to say this about a little baby girl getting brutally abused you're no better than someone that would kill you for being white. just a different shade of racist. The Tamil Tiger's were said to be one of the world's most violent insurgencies... pretty rough bit of history if you want to look into it, or maybe you should just try a little vacation in Russia, Brazil, Afghanistan, Columbia... there are so many more people and places you can hate on besides blacks and Africa if this is about violence and not just color.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> please quote where i said anything remotely resembling that



you said whatever no children were hurt just chimps.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you said whatever no children were hurt just chimps.



^^ that's one example, amongst many others.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

that's the one that set me off.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

When it comes to race or religion sometimes ignorance breeds stupidity, and maybe that's the case for a lot of things. But bigotry doesn't sit well with me


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

it's just plain lazy to hate people for the wrong reasons... there are so many to hate for the right reasons if you base it on individual character.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

^ indeed


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you said whatever no children were hurt just chimps.





Little Wing said:


> you said whatever no children were hurt just
> chimps.



yes but i never said i would run one of them over and 
think its ok. I would never hurt anyone unless it was for 
defence..


but you are right.. that was a low blow, maybe its just the 
nature of AG haha. TBH tho, i feel they are all to blame for perpetuating their 
condition. all the black girls i know are currently pregnant, or have been 
pregnant ALL out of wedlock.. their child births will be funded by our tax 
dollars

they will undoubtedly give birth to jerome and tyrese who will 
inevitably occupy the US's finest incarceration facilities likely for crimes 
committed against innocent people.. also funded by our tax dollars .

i feel absolutely no sympathy for their circumstances, and if you opened your eyes, you would see as i do. it's people who hold the same viewpoint as you do who are helping to keep them where they are instead of joining the rest of us in civility.

and sure, you have insane white people who kill others, but you have completely normal blacks who kill thousands more for the few dollars they have in their wallets


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's just plain lazy to hate people for the wrong reasons... there are so many to hate for the right reasons if you base it on individual character.



and i dont hate, i just see them for how they are


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yes but i never said i would run one of them over and
> think its ok. I would never hurt anyone unless it was for
> defence..
> 
> ...



maybe it's not eyes that need opening but hearts and minds. if i open my eyes i see some of the best behaved, well educated little black babies right in my own family. their daddies are hard working men that don't use drugs or fit any of the other cliches you think define every black person. evil exists in every race and wears every color. i'm as white as the driven snow but my little 3rd cousins aren't monkeys and it's not cool if they get abused at daycare because you think they are just monkeys.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

you remarks hurt and insult more members that you can imagine.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Lynchings

so much for your shocking photo.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you remarks hurt and insult more members that you can imagine.



^ this   For all you racist, uneducated cunts!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Wed, 1892-03-09        

   *On this date in 1892, three Black businessmen were lynched in Memphis.  
 Following this incident, Black journalist Ida Wells wrote an article  condemning the lynchers. As a result, a white mob destroyed her office  and printing press. The mob had intended to lynch her but she was  visiting Philadelphia at the time.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

for every shocking blacks do something evil story there is a white racists do something evil story.


 my son is a good man with great character and a strong sense of right and wrong. walking through a door saying anything goes would not make him act low. 
some of you should think about what it really means to be a man.

i think it matters you are insulting people's families and i can assure you, in my situation, i come here less because the way racism is tolerated makes me feel ashamed to be here.





i suck at multi tasking... 15 edits later. grrrr


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

i'd like to know what was going on in that boy's head and his home life. his grandfather is claiming he was provoked into his actions by an 11 month old scratching him. seems gramps has a screw loose even trying to defend the boys actions. also seems everywhere people comment it turns into a race fight.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Wed, 1892-03-09
> 
> *On this date in 1892, three Black businessmen were lynched in Memphis.
> Following this incident, Black journalist Ida Wells wrote an article  condemning the lynchers. As a result, a white mob destroyed her office  and printing press. The mob had intended to lynch her but she was  visiting Philadelphia at the time.



that was over 100 years ago.. it really is time to move on. we have learned the lesson from that part of our history, so its time to close the book. My picture however, happened this year.. 

your bullshit example, tho seemly relevant.. is not even in the slightest

those people would be completely ashamed of how their descendents are acting today. cliche`s and stereotypes exist for a reason, its because they are true, its just not politically correct to say so.

but again, once u stop embracing your senationalism and start looking at the cold hard facts, you will see that i am right


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

for the record. it is not unusual for kids to have behavior problems at daycare simply because they are fucking pissed to be there. i have seen pinching, biting, kids cry for their parents all day then act like they hate the parent and don't want to go with them when they finally get there. i do daycare have worked in it over 20 years but guess what. my kids have never spent one minute in any daycare because long before i had them i saw how miserable it makes kids. i think it's bullshit that one person's income cannot provide for the family while the other parent tends the children. daycare isn't natural and most kids are completely fucking miserable at daycare. even with a small daycare and a person that enjoys them and tries to make it fun and rewarding it's not home and the kids aren't in an optimal environment. i have worked hard to make sure my kids never had to be in a daycare and i've been a hypocrite about how i was able to work that out but i'm telling you, even with the sweetest best daycare worker.... ( me )  kids would rather be home unless home is hell.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> that was over 100 years ago.. it really is time to move on. we have learned the lesson from that part of our history, so its time to close the book. My picture however, happened this year..
> 
> your bullshit example, tho seemly relevant.. is not even in the slightest
> 
> ...



it doesn't matter when it was. you made the comment that blacks are the most violent race. that's simply not true. every race is capable of atrocious behavior. the black guy getting dragged behind the truck wasn't 100 years ago. black men being shot by their fellow soldiers in vietnam wasn't 100 years ago. watch the rape of nanking. watch the fairly recent video of the little chinese girl that gets run over and as she laying there writhing in pain 30 or so people walk around her rather than try to help her. she even gets run over a second time... evil is a deed not a color.
you're calling a little girl a monkey because you don't like things other blacks do. i don't want to be judged by what other white people do. i'm an individual.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> for the record. it is not unusual for kids to have behavior problems at daycare simply because they are fucking pissed to be there. i have seen pinching, biting, kids cry for their parents all day then act like they hate the parent and don't want to go with them when they finally get there. i do daycare have worked in it over 20 years but guess what. my kids have never spent one minute in any daycare because long before i had them i saw how miserable it makes kids. i think it's bullshit that one person's income cannot provide for the family while the other parent tends the children. daycare isn't natural and most kids are completely fucking miserable at daycare. even with a small daycare and a person that enjoys them and tries to make it fun and rewarding it's not home and the kids aren't in an optimal environment. i have worked hard to make sure my kids never had to be in a daycare and i've been a hypocrite about how i was able to work that out but i'm telling you, even with the sweetest best daycare worker.... ( me )  kids would rather be home unless home is hell.



i spent a great deal of my childhood in daycare.. we were white children watched and nutured by white people, and never was there once any violence


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

somewhere i read that sweden had one of the highest number of rapes. 

SWEDEN: Horrific gang rape of 29-year-old white mother of two by Muslim asylum seekers in Swedish refugee camp | BARE NAKED ISLAM


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it doesn't matter when it was. you made the comment that blacks are the most violent race. that's simply not true. every race is capable of atrocious behavior. the black guy getting dragged behind the truck wasn't 100 years ago. black men being shot by their fellow soldiers in vietnam wasn't 100 years ago. watch the rape of nanking. watch the fairly recent video of the little chinese girl that gets run over and as she laying there writhing in pain 30 or so people walk around her rather than try to help her. she even gets run over a second time... evil is a deed not a color.
> you're calling a little girl a monkey because you don't like things other blacks do. i don't want to be judged by what other white people do. i'm an individual.




im talking about today.. TODAY little wing.. senseless evil violence against blacks has ended. Now, they are the only ones killing eachother. Now, they are the only ones mobbing and attacking innocent people, raping women, etc..

it seems that neither of us will budge in our beliefs.. but come over to my side of the country and walk around in some of our neighboorhoods, you would not last a second assuming you are halfway decent looking (no way for me to tell).


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> somewhere i read that sweden had one of the highest number of rapes.
> 
> SWEDEN: Horrific gang rape of 29-year-old white mother of two by Muslim asylum seekers in Swedish refugee camp | BARE NAKED ISLAM



dont EVEN get me started on muslims

they are below blacks lol


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> Now, they are the only ones killing eachother. Now, they are the only ones mobbing and attacking innocent people, raping women, etc..
> .



dear god. while you are keeping your eye on the black man watch out little white boy luka magnotta doesn't kill you and rape you in the ass with a bottle.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> dont EVEN get me started on muslims
> 
> they are below blacks lol



you just told me blacks are the only ones doing bad things. you are a very shitty teacher.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> dear god. while you are keeping your eye on the black man watch out little white boy luka magnotta doesn't kill you and rape you in the ass with a bottle.




ok, another insane white person. you are giving really bad examples lol


anyways, ive had enough of this topic, take the last word and then i am withdrawing.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> TODAY little wing.. senseless evil violence against blacks has ended. .



guess you missed the memo

Racist Mexican Gangs "Ethnic Cleansing" Blacks In L.A.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you just told me blacks are the only ones doing bad things. you are a very shitty teacher.





Little Wing said:


> guess you missed the memo
> 
> Racist Mexican Gangs "Ethnic Cleansing" Blacks In L.A.






i meant when discussing relations between white people and blacks, i wasnt aware that i had to go overboard in explaining the obvious to you. Ill make a note of it tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i spent a great deal of my childhood in daycare..



i can tell.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i can tell.



lol.. perhaps when i become more experienced in using logical fallacies and personal attacks to support my position ill engage you in discussion once more.

until then


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

i only ever had one kid i watched that was a handful. he wasn't mean but i had to be really on my toes with him because he'd say the funniest but horridly inappropriate shit. our first day his sister screamed and he asked her what was wrong. i though it was sweet that the big brother was showing concern. we were playing outside and she had seen a bug. then he said, "i hope it crawls up your ass." that was over 20 years ago and he'd be a perfect candidate for anything goes.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol.. perhaps when i become more experienced in using logical fallacies and personal attacks to support my position ill engage you in discussion once more.
> 
> until then



was a joke. but seriously if you exclude a whole people from your heart and life you will only be worse off for it. and if you have to go through a bad neighborhood pick the right time of day, keep your windows up, stick to main roads, and it doesn't hurt to be driving an unmarked police car. you will find in time these bad neighborhoods are all over the world and come in a whole rainbow of colors. in sweden lube your ass good before you go out. just in case.


----------



## Lang (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that boy needs to go to a psychiatric facility not home. probably needs to be there a good damned while too.



This boy is obviously suffering from a disorder called Munchausen by proxy, he is somewhere on the spectrum, most likely he is getting the same or like treatment from his caregiver/home. Sad stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

maybe being picked on by older sibling or something. or just very very angry to be there. it's a lot deeper than his misconduct on this day whatever it is. reminds me of Lionel Tate.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

my first husband and i drove everywhere and traveled by car across country a few times. we got lost in harlem before, harlem old school in the late 70's and nashville's poorest black ghetto areas with little rustic shotgun shacks. stopped and asked directions both times and maybe i'm stupid or just plain lucky but people seemed nice and very willing to be helpful. doesn't mean i would go to compton and not be cautious but not everyone is out to kill or rape you.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my first husband and i drove everywhere and traveled by car across country a few times. we got lost in harlem before, harlem old school in the late 70's and nashville's poorest black ghetto areas with little rustic shotgun shacks. stopped and asked directions both times and maybe i'm stupid or just plain lucky but people seemed nice and very willing to be helpful. doesn't mean i would go to compton and not be cautious but not everyone is out to kill or rape you.



Thing is about Compton is they shoot each other. Not so much racial type killings on whites or whatever color, but more gang related stuff!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

a lot of people swear by the bbq at some place there and haven't had trouble. they say don't dress like you're rich and don't drive some fancy ass car and you'll be fine.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

Bludso's BBQ

this place.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Excuse me sir; I know it's unusual to see a cracker like me in these parts so I wore this ole floppy hat and these saggy britches in hopes that you would see me as you see yourself and by the way I left my fancy assed car at home and borrowed this ole buick from my cousin,(HE'S A CRACK HEAD) anyways let me get to the point. You look like the kinda guy that would know where I could gits me some good BBQ.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2012)

it's only unusual to see a chickenshit there.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 6, 2012)

Now-a-days all races suck.  any one that has been to jail or prison knows this.  but I will say that from my limited expierence there seems to be alot more so called minorities there than white people.  And im pretty sure most of them arent wrongfully accused.  I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## collins (Aug 6, 2012)

i would beat his ass and then beat his parents ass for letting him grow up that way,  fuckin nigger have no respect for other people.  may as well put him in jail now thats ware he ll be in a few years anyway. fucking black piece of shit


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 6, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Thing is about Compton is they shoot each other. Not so much racial type killings on whites or whatever color, but more gang related stuff!




wow, wake up!! you're dreamin! this is absolutely incorrect, light years from the truth even. go spend a few weeks around some black crips or bloods, you'll find the LARGE majority absolutely hate the white man and need no reason what soever to bring as much harm to one as humanly possible.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> wow, wake up!! you're dreamin! this is absolutely incorrect, light years from the truth even. go spend a few weeks around some black crips or bloods, you'll find the LARGE majority absolutely hate the white man and need no reason what soever to bring as much harm to one as humanly possible.



Wake up? You must of misunderstood.
I'm from LA and went to USC - S. Central. I lived in hermosa beach and one of my employees lives in Compton, so being around that area for 43 years, you don't think I know what's up???? You don't think I know about G-13 , Rollin 60's and a massive amount of territorial murders? My brother is in the Ca Highway Patrol - (in that area)!!

I said that they shoot each other, hence: bloods and crips!

There's NOT a lot of hate murders on white people, but more theirselves, like I said. And of course the bloods and crips- which have died down stat wise since the late 90's..


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 6, 2012)

It doesn't matter where you live or where your brother works, when "you spend time with any group of crips or bloods", you would 100% understand what I mean.  the large majority of crips and bloods absolutely hate white people with a serious passion, and would just as soon jump/beat down white people as smoke a joint for fun. As for killing white people, I never said "killing anyone" maybe you did and I misunderstood. But make no mistake, crips and bloods are as anti white as KKK are anti black.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> It doesn't matter where you live or where your brother works, when "you spend time with any group of crips or bloods", you would 100% understand what I mean.  the large majority of crips and bloods absolutely hate white people with a serious passion, and would just as soon jump/beat down white people as smoke a joint for fun. As for killing white people, I never said "killing anyone" maybe you did and I misunderstood. But make no mistake, crips and bloods are as anti white as KKK are anti black.



Black people don't like white people mostly anywhere.. And I've been in the hood several times to purchase hemp from the Jamaican dollar stores off Slauson ..ring a bell?

I'm just saying that the majority of murders are black on black crime..regardless if they hate us or not! 

There's good people and bad people ---any minority.  I hate some negros and I have one that's my best friend...also had a slew of teammate afro americans that have gone on to be successful Dr's , Lawyers, etc..

I agree with some of these post. On the OP that's just fucking heinous.! 

Good looking out though Jimmy..just my opinion bro!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> as crazy as this may sound, im not a racist.. i would never kill a man because of how much melanin he has in his skin.
> 
> however, there are TONS of blacks (as heckler said) who would kill me just for being white. im just stating a painfully obvious fact.. that they are a more violent and less intelligent breed.
> 
> ...



There are places where black men are scared to dwell in America, take Vidor, TX, backwoods Arkansas, Kentucky, Tennessee, Bama, Georgia, Mississippi...  Up until the late 70's many of the little towns where I was born in Missourri just 60 miles south of St. Louis had signs that said "Nigger don't let the sun set on your ass in this town". When I would visit my mom in the summers I'd never see a black person up until the late 90's.  That place still became the meth capital of the US. My step father was a bail bondsman in that area and he was a multi-millionaire off all that white trash.  There were trailer parks that had the same reputation as ghettos in cities.  I had a summer job as a rental appliance delivery/repo guy my jr year and when me and one of the longtime co-workers had to go into one of those trailer parks to repo a washing machine he told me theres a chance we might get shot at. Luckily no one was home and the washing machine was outside.  We grabbed it and loaded it fast as hell, right as we were tying it down neighbors started yelling at us.  Up until that day I only expected shit like that to happen in a black or mexican hood, never to be a blond haired blue eyed kid scared in a white trailer park.  My coworker was visibly shaking when we jumped in the cab of the truck.  I asked him why he was so scared and he told me one of the coworkers who used to work with him had gotten stabbed before in one of those trailer parks...


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 6, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Black people don't like white people mostly anywhere.. And I've been in the hood several times to purchase hemp from the Jamaican dollar stores off Slauson ..ring a bell?
> 
> I'm just saying that the majority of murders are black on black crime..regardless if they hate us or not!
> 
> ...



I never spoke about black people as a race, but crips and bloods specifically from LA was my point. I am not prejudice, I do not deny people are inherently evil, and there is zero prejudice there, I exclude no race. As for that little boy, wow, It's better I say nothing, that speak my thoughts... but honestly, his parents or lack there of, have destroyed something in him and should be charged responsible for his actions, including his dumb ass aunt and her ridiculous comments.

I do not understand why people call blacks african americans, you're either an American or your African. you can't be both just because you're black no more than I am Italian American just because my grandparents are from Italy.
but that's another can of worms I'd rather not open, I shouldn't of even commented on this one, lol, peace bro


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

You born in SW Missouri ?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 6, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> You born in SW Missouri ?



Yeah, grew up in Houston, TX though...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

That's cool. We relocated out here. My kids do well in the four state area. Went from Cali by the beach to the Ozark's Lol


----------

